# What was eliminated from hannity program sunday night



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

To everyone who thought the special about Obama was going to be on Hannity. It was taken off. Here are the segments. You better watch now before hey are removed too. 

Yes, the program was not aired Sunday so it was googled and found the segments had been taken off of the internet as well. Wonder who did this? 
Wonder who blocked this? Is this our NEW Government protecting us?

Here are the 6 segments if they haven't been removed before you get to them. 


Part 1 - [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rthv8QmJLUw[/nomedia] 

Part 2 - [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJNhKZh8mGY&feature=fvw[/nomedia] 

Part 3 - [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95XFUi8PrTs&feature=related"]YouTube- Obama & Friends - A History Of Radicalism (Part 3 of 6)[/nomedia] 

Part 4 - [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4twMf1xyM&feature=related"]YouTube- Obama & Friends - A History Of Radicalism (Part 4 of 6)[/nomedia] 

Part 5 - [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKzFtKEysjw&feature=related"]YouTube- Obama & Friends - A History Of Radicalism (Part 5 of 6)[/nomedia] 

Part 6 - [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmEmRbRJFLU&feature=related"]YouTube- 6 of 6 - Obama & Friends: History of Radicalism[/nomedia]


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Obama Countdown Clock The Tizona Group


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Harry \ Nuke \ Folks - if any of you have a chance dl the 6 parts I would appreciate it.
Youtube is blocked where I am and I'd hate for the Obama SS to remove this series from Youtube before we have an opportunity to view it. Thanks all.


----------

